# IP-Adresse zuweisen



## webraccoon (22. August 2005)

Hallo Forum,

folgendes plane ich:
Ich richte einen Exchange-Server ein, den ich öffentlich machen will, d.h. dem will ich eine öffentliche IP-Adresse verpassen.

Problem dabei:
Bei 1und1 gibt es schon eine Domain. Diese Domain hat natürlich eine IP-Adresse, die auf den Webserver zeigt. Der Webserver und der Exchange-Server sind aber unterschiedliche Maschinen. Wenn ich nun für die bereits registrierte und angelegte Domain eine weitere IP bestelle, dann wird diese wahrscheinlich auf den Webserver zeigen, oder? Wie bekomme ich denn das jetzt hin, daß diese IP auf den richtigen Server zeigt und dieser auch erkannt wird?

danke für Eure Antworten
webraccoon


----------



## Sinac (22. August 2005)

Wozu willst du den unbedingt eine neu IP haben?
Wenn du eine Domain mit statischer IP hast brauchst du doch nur den Port 25 an den Exchange weiterzuleiten (Port Forwarding) und fertig.


----------



## webraccoon (22. August 2005)

Hi,

das sind eben zwei völlig unterschiedliche Maschinen.
Das eine ist der Webserver, der irgendwo steht und mit dem ich überhaupt nichts zu tun habe und der andere wird der Exchange Server, der im UNternehmen selber steht.

Der braucht nach meinem Verständnis eine eigene IP?


----------



## Sinac (22. August 2005)

Dann musst du bei deinem Provider das MX-Record für deine Domain auf die IP des Exchange Servers legen und für diesen halt eine statische IP haben.
Mein erster Vorschlag war auch völlig beklopt, hab bissle gepennt =)


----------

